# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Mando Tasting West - Sat Nov 2 2013 @ Steve Sorensen's in SoCal

## DataNick

Steve Sorensen has graciously offered to host Mando Tasting West 2013 at his place in Santa Clarita on Saturday Nov 2 2013.

Time: 4PM - ?

Address:
23330 Agramonte Dr.
Santa Clarita, CA 91321


BE THERE, ALOHA! 

Steve requests that you PM him with your RSVP plans.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's my e-mail address too --

steve@sorensenstrings.com

Steve

----------


## Pete Jenner

I'll be there.  :Smile:

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Oh man.  Would so love to be there.  But it's Bonfire Night here in the UK.  I can't miss the fireworks!   :Wink: 

Seriously, would love to come.  But time, distance, and the cost of travel keep me away from my favourite state of the union.  Hoping to get back in 2015.  

And Pete, hope to see you in Baldock on 4 December!

Daniel

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Jstring

> Oh man.  Would so love to be there.  But it's Bonfire Night here in the UK.  I can't miss the fireworks!


Remember, cafe member, we're tuned in fifths this November,
Playing banjo is a treasonous plot,
I see no reason to jam when it's freezin',
It's hard to keep all those strings taut.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Carpool to Steve's from Irvine, Orange County.  Leaving OC about 2:30 p.m.

----------


## Pete Jenner

Hmmm - maybe you could pick me up on the way.

----------


## DataNick

> Carpool to Steve's from Irvine, Orange County.  Leaving OC about 2:30 p.m.


Eddie,

I think I'm gonna take you up on your offer...

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Nick, Clement's taking me up on it too, but I believe you guys will have to drive separately to my place.  Check out my address on one of my Classifieds ads - close to 5 Fwy at Culver Drive in Irvine, easy to get to from 5, 405, 55 (215 to 91 to 55 or 241).  We can negotiate p/u time and drop-off time...

----------

DataNick

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Carpooling made possible by the convenient size of the mandolin!  Wouldn't be possible for a Tuba-tasting.

Steve

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I could fit a few tubas in the Sienna...  I might even bring .... BANJOS...

Actually I will bring:
Gibson: F4, F5, Sam Bush, A1, A4 - maybe an A3 too...
Collings: MT
Rigel: A+ Deluxe O
Eastman: DGM1, DGM3
Vega: Cylinderback 10-string

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I guess we could cope with a few banjos and guitars . . .  and even a bass or fiddle!  But NO Tubas!


Steve

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Tuba Smarties-

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

And... that JAWS theme isn't played on a cello, it's played on a ....TUBA!

A TUBA!  Who Knewba?

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Nick, Clement's taking me up on it too, but I believe you guys will have to drive separately to my place.  Check out my address on one of my Classifieds ads - close to 5 Fwy at Culver Drive in Irvine, easy to get to from 5, 405, 55 (215 to 91 to 55 or 241).  We can negotiate p/u time and drop-off time...




I'll get lost for sure. I'll just hire a car at the airport and drive north.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Peter, if you're coming in to LAX or staying in a nearby hotel we can get you on the way up.  PM me for phone number.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Any interest in OM', Cittern, or Tenor Banjo?  I can bring some...

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Of course!

Steve

----------


## Pete Jenner

PM sent Eddie.

I hope you fellas realise that I'm not a good player so I'll probably be sitting in the background trying to keep up.

----------


## Pete Jenner

Does anyone know this motel? It looks like it would be easy to get to Steve's place from there.

Maybe I should get one closer to LAX so I can just dump the bags and go touring.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I'm not familiar with it but it looks good.  Stay off the Freeways on Friday - traffic nightmare... even the surface streets are a horror during rush-hour... Sat and Sun will be a bit easier...

----------


## DataNick

> Does anyone know this motel? It looks like it would be easy to get to Steve's place from there.
> 
> Maybe I should get one closer to LAX so I can just dump the bags and go touring.


Dude,

Are you comin in just for Mando Tasting West?

If so, what have I done...LOL!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

No Worries, Pete...

----------


## shortymack

Hi Pete. Ive only been playing for a little over a year but that aint gonna keep me in the corner! Unless of course someone says....VIC, STOP!!!!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Pete Jenner

Vic, I'm sticking with you.

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Dude,
> 
> Are you comin in just for Mando Tasting West?
> 
> If so, what have I done...LOL!


Yes Nick it was the Sprites calling me from over the ocean. It's the sprites that made you organise the gathering and it was the Sprites that drew us all in.

But apart from the sprites, it was really really good timing.

----------


## John MacPhee

Dag nabit Pete, you get to have all the fun. Street parties in the midst of a bushfire and now playin a Sprite at Steve's joint, man hows that for luck.
Seriously, Pete have a great time and give me an occassional email and if you get a chance ask in someone has one of those fancy $35 Blue Chip picks and tell me if it is worth the money.
Have a great time y'all.
Cheers
John

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Pete/John, I'll bring a BC to the tasting...

----------


## Pete Jenner

Cool Eddie. A couple of people here have asked me about them.

----------


## DataNick

> Yes Nick it was the Sprites calling me from over the ocean. It's the sprites that made you organise the gathering and it was the Sprites that drew us all in.
> 
> But apart from the sprites, it was really really good timing.


Yo,

If Dude can come in da house from Down Under, all I can say is..Come On Man!

----------


## DataNick

Eddie,

A really good picker, Randy Hanson, is comin in with the Nugget F5...he's gonna carpool with us...so that makes You, Clement, Randy, and me.

Got room?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

The weather forecast appears to be perfect for picking!  We'll throw open the doors and spill out onto the yard!



Steve

----------


## Pete Jenner

Fantastic. That's about the same as the weather here at the moment. No acclimatising (or acclimating in American speak) to do.  :Smile:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

> Eddie,
> 
> A really good picker, Randy Hanson, is comin in with the Nugget F5...he's gonna carpool with us...so that makes You, Clement, Randy, and me.
> 
> Got room?


Absolutely... It's a 8-seater

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> Eddie,
> 
> A really good picker, Randy Hanson, is comin in with the Nugget F5...he's gonna carpool with us...so that makes You, Clement, Randy, and me.
> 
> Got room?


Nick - too bad we're not closer to each other (I'm in Normal Heights in Mid City). Looking forward to it!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Isn't Shortymac coming with you guys?

----------


## sgarrity

I'm working on being there with a handful of toys.

----------

DataNick, 

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> I'm working on being there with a handful of toys.


Glad you're coming Shaun!

----------


## Pete Jenner

> I'm working on being there with a handful of toys.


Cool.

----------


## shortymack

> Isn't Shortymac coming with you guys?



I guess they dont want me to come with them, lol. 

Im not from SD, am up in the high desert so Ill be shooting across the 138 to the 14 then the 5. 

BTW what time should I be there at?

----------


## shortymack

Anyone?...... Time? Need to know to see if I have to re-schedule a house call I have for Sat @ 1 pm.

----------


## jefflester

> Anyone?...... Time? Need to know to see if I have to re-schedule a house call I have for Sat @ 1 pm.


It's there in the opening post - event starts at 4 PM.

(I won't be making it, BTW, though I am in SoCal)

----------


## shortymack

DUH! sorry....thank you Jeff.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

As I was dealing with some belt buckle scratches on the back of a new mandolin  :Crying:  (gouged in by by a professional player with wild abandon, I might add!), I realized that some guidelines might be appropriate for the MandoTasting West --

YES -
Instruments with even and odd numbers of stringsA wide variety of picksJamming, playing, shredding, and even quiet picking in a cornerStaring in awe at the instrumentsFondling and caressing the instruments with loving adorationSmokin' fast licksBeverages of all sorts (not on the instruments)Snacks and food of all sorts (not on the instruments either!)Critical discussion of the instrumentsMusical diversity


NO -
Metal belt bucklesWestern shirts with metal-laden snapsDigging fingernails or picks into the tops of the instruments in wild abandonPoliticsReligionFondling and caressing of anything other than the instrumentsSmokingEmpty refrigerator or coolersCritical discussion of the playersMusical snobism -- It's OK play "Wagon Wheel" if you really want to . . .

See you Saturday!   :Mandosmiley: 
Steve

----------


## Pete Jenner

> It's OK play "Wagon Wheel" if you really want to . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


I wonder if I've got time to learn it.  :Wink:

----------


## shortymack

ok, ill erase the chords to it  :Redface:

----------


## DataNick

> [*]Musical snobism -- It's OK play "Wagon Wheel" if you really want to . . .[*]
> 
> 
> Steve


Nooooooooooo!

OK,

I'm bringin ear plugs for Wagon Wheel, Get Together, Love The One You're With...LOL!

----------


## Pete Jenner

> ok, ill erase the chords to it


Where'd it go? I was just getting up to speed - now I've forgotten it.

Qantas flight QF0107 will be rolling down the runway at Sydney's Kingsford-Smith airport bound for LA (hopefully with me strapped in to seat 74A) in about 18 hours. Hope I packed enough Reg Grundys.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Looking forward to meeting you Pete.  If you get in a bind on Friday, or indeed anyday, I can help out.  I've PM.d my phone number...

Eddie.

----------


## Pete Jenner

Thanks Eddie.

----------


## John MacPhee

Pete you takin more than two pair of Reg Grundys, man thats cool heheheeh!
Have a great flight.
John

----------


## Pete Jenner

Haha - thanks John.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

If you've got mandolin stands for your instruments . . . be sure to bring 'em!
Steve

----------


## Scottydawg

Nick...Inventory  / participant pics please  :Smile: 
Man, I really wanted to go ...  :Frown:

----------


## DataNick

Scotty,

Plenty of video was taken that I'm sure Steve S. will post...Dude it was epic!

----------


## Pete Jenner

It was fabulous.

----------


## shortymack

......

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

It was AWESOME!

----------


## Charles E.

I have been enjoying this thread and am looking forward to photo's and or video's. I think it is wonderful that Peter is getting such a reception to the states.

----------

JEStanek, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Pete Jenner

Me too Charles. I'm having a whale of a time.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

I had a great time myself, and the long and hard drive up from San Diego was totally worth it. A special thanks to Steve Sorensen, his wife Gladys and their son Chris for being such wonderful and gracious hosts , and for putting up with this bunch of mando maniacs late into the night.   Steve was very generous is letting all of us try out his beautiful creations (I really, really like the new SXS redwood topped model), and in sharing his thoughts about wood, and his work process, and all things mandolin in general. 
All in all, I think everyone had a great time. And oh - there was a lot of picking too  :Smile:  

It was also a pleasure meeting Peter, and trying out his mandolin that he built from scratch.  It is a very good sounding and responsive mandolin, and I was shocked to hear that it was his first complete build. I am excited to see what else he would come up with next when he gets home from his travels in the US.

----------

DataNick, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Johnno

Pete, did you get your hands on a Blue Chip pick?
Love this story and thanks to all for looking after the Aussie, cheers.
John

----------


## Pete Jenner

Had a go of one John but I really didn't pay a lot of attention to how it sounded. There was a lot going on.

----------


## Johnno

Thanks Pete. I look forward to your next stop and more photos. The oil wells took me back to watching Jed and Elle May!
Cheers
John

----------


## Gregory Tidwell

I am sorry to hear that I missed this.  Would have loved to visit with my Mike Black.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> I am sorry to hear that I missed this.  Would have loved to visit with my Mike Black.


Me too. I would have loved to hear the Mike Black, esp. as I used to own one and missed it.   I'm sure there will be other future get-togethers as well.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A couple views of the guests of honor starting to arrive, and some of players in action -- 

 

What a fun night!  

Still haven't had a chance to dig through the video . . .

Steve

----------

DataNick, 

Perry Babasin, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Michael Bridges

Looks like a GREAT time! DataNick, what's that you're playing in the pic? Pete, looks like your U.S. tour got off to an outstanding start, thanks to some fantastic Cafe folks. Steven, looks like a beautiful home ya got there, sure everybody appreciates you playing host. Looks to me like an old G.F.'s idea of a good date, "Everybody practiced fairly good hygiene, and no lawsuits were filed."

----------


## shortymack

I wish I could've attended but my father passed Saturday morning.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

> Looks like a GREAT time! DataNick, what's that you're playing in the pic?


Mike - Nick was playing a Sorensen Sprite 2 point in the photo. A great sounding mando!




> I wish I could've attended but my father passed Saturday morning.


shorty I'm really sorry to hear that, and my condolences to you and your family. You were definitely missed at the gathering.

----------


## Michael Bridges

So sorry to hear that, Shorty. Thoughts and prayers out to you and your family.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a little video of some typical jamming at the MandoTasting --

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201491288017238

It appears that Nick brought his own laser light show for his breaks . . .

Steve

----------

DataNick

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Nick's playing really lit up the room...

----------


## sgarrity

That was lots of fun!!  Nick was tearin' it up!

----------


## DataNick

OK, enough already!...I'm out of $100 bills to give out for these props...cease & desisit...LOL!

It was fun jammin with all of ya, and Shaun, dude we must hook up and jam some more Monroe tunes!
I've been workin on "The Old South"...I just love that tune and the way that you play it dude! 

You rock Brotha!

Gives me an excuse to come up LA way....

Nick

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

... and I'm half-way betwen you both and happy to host a pickin session... anytime...

----------


## DataNick

> ... and I'm half-way betwen you both and happy to host a pickin session... anytime...


Now that's an idea worth exploring....and you do have video capability right?

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Video, Audio, Mixer, PA system, etc. and a BBQ...

----------


## Pete Jenner

Sounds like we started something.:-)

----------


## DataNick

> Sounds like we started something.:-)


It won't be a jam unless Pete flies in from Australia...LOL!

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## dusty miller

Thanks for sharing the video, looked and sounded like a fun gathering!

----------


## John MacPhee

Hey fellas i just watched the vid, oh my lordy, you guys are just out of sight. Man i loved it over and over again. Thanks so much for putting it up. 
Cheers
John

----------

